# Shifter comfort with new bike/rider



## ToddMW (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi All, well my firlgriend took the plunge and bought a road bike (Jamis Quest with Shimano 105). She rides her mountain bike a fair amount but, this is her first road bike. We did 40 miles Saturday morning and she did great but we did have a few issues. 

One, and the big one I need your input on is shifting the front deraileur. She has a hard time go to the big ring on the front. I put in on the trainer last night and had her shift it after making some adjustments there but, still no luck. She says she can't push the shifter hard enough/far enough. I can shift it fine with one finger so, I wonder if it's a matter of her haveing smaller hands (she's 5'5"). Do any of you have a hard time shifting because of the reach involved? I put my bike on the trainer for her and let her try my Ultegra shifters that are well broke in but, she says it's no better than her bike. I just wonder if this is something she gain strength and technique for. She developed a blister on the palm of her left hand so there's no doubt she trying. 

The second issue is pacing. I was trying to get her to draft me and I expect that will take some time for her to get comfortable with doing, I know it did for me if I think back but, her pace is all over the place. I got her to lead and noted her speed. Then I led at the same speed and dropped her. so I slowed it down 1 mph and she passed me. She jumps from one end to the other varying her speed drastically (4 mph). I was trying to get her to push a little and then draft to recover but every time she recovers she's jumping out front again only to get dropped even after slowing the pace down for her. On the way back, I asked her to stay behind me and I rode a nice easy 9mph just to get her used to riding close but I would look back and she was gone again. I'm not sure if she's uncomfortable riding close, bored, or ???? She says I ride too fast for her but then she'll blow back by me if I slow it down a little more. I thought by the end of the ride she'd be happy to suck wheel and enjoy the tow home. Is this just something that goes away with experience or are there some tips I can give her. I know when I started riding with a group I'd get dropped often and most of that was a mistake on my part. 

She seams motivated to ride and I want it to be fun for her but, also want her to get the experience, skill, and fitness to do some group rides but, it's not gonna happen with a wide range of efforts and speed and her part. I don't want to be pushy either :mad2: so, I know that I have to let her do her thing for a while and she'll ask for input when needed. Just looking for tips.

Sorry this is long winded, thanks for your input,


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

When I first tried out the Shimano shifters I had trouble shifting the front derailleur. Heck, there was a couple of times I inadvertently applied the front brake and almost went over the bars. 

Yes, I think smaller hands have something to do with it. I don't know, it might be a matter of getting used to it. Me, I went with Campy. 

On the pacing, I think it's a matter of her getting into the rhythm of road riding. Just keep riding with her. I think in a few rides her pacing will level out. 

Yes, be careful not to be too pushy. She'll come around.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ToddMW said:


> Hi All, well my firlgriend took the plunge and bought a road bike (Jamis Quest with Shimano 105). She rides her mountain bike a fair amount but, this is her first road bike. We did 40 miles Saturday morning and she did great but we did have a few issues.
> 
> One, and the big one I need your input on is shifting the front deraileur. She has a hard time go to the big ring on the front. I put in on the trainer last night and had her shift it after making some adjustments there but, still no luck. She says she can't push the shifter hard enough/far enough. I can shift it fine with one finger so, I wonder if it's a matter of her haveing smaller hands (she's 5'5"). Do any of you have a hard time shifting because of the reach involved? I put my bike on the trainer for her and let her try my Ultegra shifters that are well broke in but, she says it's no better than her bike. I just wonder if this is something she gain strength and technique for. She developed a blister on the palm of her left hand so there's no doubt she trying.
> 
> ...


Never, ever ride in front of her without a GOOD mirror. You have to be able to tell where she is and see the look on her face every 10 seconds. It's not her pacing that is the problem, it's your's. - TF


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Couple of thoughts*

I'm making some assumptions: that her stem length is 90 or 100mm? Her saddle fore/aft is correct, etc. Also, previous injury or arthritis can be an issue. I've had to work with this issue several times, so here are my thoughts:

What you're looking to do is to increase the 'attack angle' of her forearm/wrist into the throat of the shifter. I hope I can describe this in words! 

Moving the shift lever up the bar may seem to be the solution, but it only increases difficulties in shifting, as it causes the wrist to bend upward. The pivot point of the shifter (in the 'knob' on top) becomes too vertical over the center of the wrist. Observe how much she needs to drop her elbow/left shoulder to effect the shift movement. Put the bike in a trainer, and see how well she can shift while just standing over the bike - again, wrist and forearm in alignment.

The Ritchey Comp bars that came stock may be too long of a reach - consider a Salsa Poco (70 reach, 140 drop). We're trying to keep the wrist in alignment with the forearm, and get the fleshy part of the thumb/forefinger to rest into the throat of the shifter. See if her forefinger comfortably rests on the bend of the shift lever, still with a comfortable bend in the arm.

I feel a diagram is needed....

Oh, one last thing, for riding, let her lead the rides for now. Drafting can come later.


----------



## ToddMW (Feb 20, 2005)

il sogno, thank you for your view and insight. I agree with your comments about Shimano stuff being a little cumbersome but I learned to live with it. She hasen't tried campy shifters but maybe an option if it continues to be a problem.



Rollo Tommassi said:


> I'm making some assumptions: that her stem length is 90 or 100mm? Her saddle fore/aft is correct, etc. Also, previous injury or arthritis can be an issue. I've had to work with this issue several times, so here are my thoughts:
> 
> What you're looking to do is to increase the 'attack angle' of her forearm/wrist into the throat of the shifter. I hope I can describe this in words!
> 
> ...



No I get it, now that you mention it. Saturday I noticed my seat is approx 1 " higher than hers but my bars are about 3-1/2"-4" lower. I wanted to break her in easy and not discourage her with a real aggressive and uncomfortable position. She asked why road and mtn helmets are different and I replied, "Because you can't see thought a visor." No wonder she didn't get it. :thumbsup: 

So, in her current setup, I have a full stack of spacers under the stem, the stem in a 10degree rise position, and the bars/hoods angled fairly high. (EA50 bars and stem 2006 Quest) She has a bulging disc in her back and is just coming off of reconstructive shoulder surgery @ 44yrs old. I was trying to be kind to her position but that very well could be part of the issue. At first I thought some of it was lack of strength in the left (reconstructed) shoulder but she claims that it doesn't bother her shoulder just her wrist and hand. 

Tonight I'll pay attention to her wrist angle and see if I can straiten some of it out without putting her looking at her feet all day. I'll have to check the stem length but yes, it's in that 90mm-100mm range. Her seat is positioned correctly (plumb bobbed, correct height, angle, etc) we worked on that all ride, slowly making adjustments along the way. I have rotated the bars up some to try to eliminate some of the weight from her wrists. She did complain that it seamed like she had a lot of weight on her hands but, I think that's par for the course with road bikes. Plus, going from a mtn bike to riding on the hoods all day is a different position too. Her bars and seat are close to level at this point and I figured we'd drop spacers out from under the stem as she adapted. 

She has discovered that if she takes up the trim shift and first shift to the big ring before, grabbing a second shift, it is somewhat easier. If that makes sense, (3 clicks total to get to the big ring in two separate movements)

Thanks for your help,
I'll work with her tonight and try to get pictures of her setup.

Thanks again, good thoughts,


----------



## Sashana (Dec 19, 2007)

I have very small hands and when I first started road biking my hands hurt, a lot. After a week or so it was easier. I also rotated the handlebars forward a wee bit(1/2 inch)and that really helped. I too came from mtb experience, it's totally different hand muscles involved. Time and experience may help. Good luck!

Sashana


----------



## ToddMW (Feb 20, 2005)

*Rollo Tommassi,*
You, "hit the nail on the head" my friend. This morning I rotated her bars forward just a touch. Funny, because I already rotated them from when we picked up the bike. She went from just being able to touch the tip of her finger to the shifter, to now being able to lay her whole finger from the tip to the second knuckle along the shifter. This created more leverage and eliminated the bend in the wrist. It's funny how you or I would just make an adjustment like that and not think about it but if your new to road cycling you don't think about setup.

Thank you for all your help, We'll see how this works out on her next ride.

Todd


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Ur welcome!*



ToddMW said:


> *Rollo Tommassi,*
> You, "hit the nail on the head" my friend. This morning I rotated her bars forward just a touch. Funny, because I already rotated them from when we picked up the bike. She went from just being able to touch the tip of her finger to the shifter, to now being able to lay her whole finger from the tip to the second knuckle along the shifter. This created more leverage and eliminated the bend in the wrist. It's funny how you or I would just make an adjustment like that and not think about it but if your new to road cycling you don't think about setup.
> 
> Thank you for all your help, We'll see how this works out on her next ride.
> ...


Thanks! :thumbsup: 
I've been cringing the last few years because it became all the rage to point Shimano shifters straight up like Lance...then they'd come in complaining about the front shifting to the mechanic. The mechanic does his thing, but the real problem is the lever setup. Some guys can get away with it because the do have larger hands, but it's deadly for the other 80% of the population.


----------

